# Is there anywhere to get a realistic looking wood pecker?



## riverbank (Aug 28, 2016)

I found this piece of wood on the river bank, I'm guessing a wood pecker made this hole in it back when it was a tree. I really don't know though. My mama loves that kind of stuff so I brought it to her. She fixed it up pretty good I think , and She wants to find a realistic looking wood pecker to stick on it. Does anyone know where we might find something like this? Thanks for looking.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2016)

GAstumpshooter might can carve you one.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Aug 29, 2016)

*Our woodworking club*

(Gwinnett Woodworkers Association) had a guy come in that carves birds from wood.  His name is Jerry Sanders and he has some of his work here

http://www.turningleafwoodart.com/artists.php

Absolutely amazing quality.  Not sure how expensive but it looked really expensive.  I'm assuming you could get in touch with him through that gallery.

Did I tell you his stuff is AMAZING

Just went a little further ( http://www.turningleafwoodart.com/artistdetail.php?artistID=7787&artist=Jerry Sanders ) and I see his stuff isn't all that bad.  Pictures don't do his work justice.  I don't see a woodpecker but I do remember he had one for us that day.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 29, 2016)

personally I would go with a wood duck, just an idea....


----------



## riverbank (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank yall. Reckon a wood pecker made the hole?


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 31, 2016)

flyfisher76544 said:


> personally I would go with a wood duck, just an idea....



Or.....Screech Owl (Wood's are much more colorful though).


----------



## killerv (Sep 1, 2016)

stumpshooter will do ya a great job


----------



## riverbank (Sep 1, 2016)

What do y'all think made that hole?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2016)

I was really afraid to open this thread......


----------



## riverbank (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## rip18 (Sep 1, 2016)

riverbank said:


> What do y'all think made that hole?



It's really hard to say what made that hole...  There have been studies on holes in dead trees - biologists call them "cavities in standing snags".  

A lot of times, it starts out as a small hole (that may be where a limb broke off or something) that is started by a smaller bird - say a brown-headed nuthatch or a downy woodpecker.  Other birds, like Carolina chickadees or tufted titmice, may use it.   Then along comes a ________ (red-headed woodpecker, red-bellied woodpecker, northern flicker, gray squirrel, you fill in the blank) that enlarges the hole.  Again, other things, like great crested flycatchers, flying squirrels, etc. will use it as well.  At some point, a pileated woodpecker likely enlarge that hole in the piece of wood in your picture.  Again, other things, like wood ducks, opossums, raccoons, rat snakes, etc. likely used it as well.

Other times, a pileated starts a new cavity and does all the work...

To answer your other question:

There are many talented woodcarvers that specialize in carving birds.  A few are found on this forum, and other elsewhere.  Good, lifelike carvings are not inexpensive...  Here is the cheapest that I could find in a quick look:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Pileated-...hash=item5887f47f58:m:mOtMM6tgx_CH2XgJDC2eVEw

I have a pileated woodpecker silhouette on a post on my cabin that I got at a store close out.  It's rustic looking and may fit your shadowbox...  Here is the one I have...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/elegant-gar...332726?hash=item463b0bb136:g:cM0AAOxy~g5RqO4P

While I was looking for that one, I stumbled across this one...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-PILEATED-...514238?hash=item568c44eabe:g:al4AAOSwd4tT9Dpa


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 2, 2016)

Well put Rip. No good shelter goes unused. Had a tree in our back 40 that was perfect for a tree house/fort when we were kids (Royal P.). A limb rotted off as part of natural attrition, most trees do this. Hole started out as a bug hunt by smaller birds and eventually progressed to a cavity big enough for possums. Being a farm raised kid, checked it regular for critters and pretty much all the animals mentioned were found in it at on time or the other.

Best discovery was my pet crow - Mellon - (another story) used it for his plunder cache. I found rings, bottle caps, string, a busted wristwatch, marbles, you name it....all hidden in the hole. He was quite a thief.

Really like the cast iron ones you found on eBay, thanks for the link.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank y'all for that information . Cool story anvil head


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 3, 2016)

I sure miss some of the adventures of being young. Grandkids help but never quite the same as that "new discovery" on your own.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 3, 2016)

10-4 on that


----------



## cotton top (Sep 6, 2016)

I have carved a pileated wood pecked out of wood he's a pretty good sized bird. I don't know how to send pic. On this forum but sure wish you could see him. I also have an eagle, both are wood and painted, just would like to show these any ideas?


----------

